# battmon

## nictki

Witam,

napisalem maly program w pythonie monitorujacy baterie z mysla o WM takich xmonad, twn, awesome etc.

- lekki (malo zaleznosci, do podstawowego dzialania wystaczy tylko python)

- mozliwosc wysylania powiadomien o stanie baterii (przez libnotify, czy dzwiekowych sox)

- posiada kilka ciekawych opcji (batmon.py --help)

- i pewnie cos tam jescze  :Wink: 

wszelkie sugestie czy poprawki mile widziane...

https://github.com/nictki/Battmon/tree/master/Battmon

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

----------

## nictki

Witam,

jezeli jest ktos zaintersowany to jest update

----------

